# Thrive dried cat food.



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

I bought some thrive biscuits for scruff. He has a mainly wet food diet and biscuits to snack on during the day. 

Scruff is a fussy little man and changing him off his current brand which isn't the best brand, has been tricky as he won't eat any thing else.

However today the bad habit has been broken! I put his dish down with thrive biscuits and he scoffed the whole lot down with out coming up for air! 

He absolutely adores them and although they are a bit on the pricey side at £6.99 a 800g tub but there is no nasty ingredients. 70% fish, omega oil, potato and sweet potato. 

Thrive are certainly go down a storm in this house :thumbup:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Are we sure the food is complete? I know the cans were labelled as complete, but when they were analysed by the gurus on here, turns out they weren't.


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Ooo, I don't know? I'm not to worried about it not being complete tho as scruff has two wet meals per day which are complete. 

The dried biscuits are just something for him to snack on while we are at work


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

If we assume the ingredients list is correct, this does appear to be a complete food. It's likely the best dry food on the market. Pains me to say it because I do dislike this company but, in the unlikely event that I ever fed a dry food, I think this would be the one. (I would feed 50/50 salmon and chicken).


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me about this food.I have just ordered some for Meeko.Hopefully only to crush/add to his wet food but if he will eat them I really don't care.He is such a P.I.A with food  He loves the treats so hopefully he will like this too.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

buffie said:


> Thanks for reminding me about this food.I have just ordered some for Meeko.Hopefully only to crush/add to his wet food but if he will eat them I really don't care.He is such a P.I.A with food  He loves the treats so hopefully he will like this too.


I bought a tub for the same reason and I had this image of mini thrive treats. Sadly it just looks like normal dry kibble, so I didn't try it . It might work though in a pepper mill.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Satori said:


> I bought a tub for the same reason and I had this image of mini thrive treats. Sadly it just looks like normal dry kibble, so I didn't try it . It might work though in a pepper mill.


I crush "dreamies" between 2 spoons at the moment for him so hopefully,although probably messy ,it might work  
Where there's a will there's a way


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Satori, will the PH be wrong on the fish food? I feed dry as a treat, but am always paranoid as I have an entire boy's urinary system to consider.


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

buffie said:


> Thanks for reminding me about this food.I have just ordered some for Meeko.Hopefully only to crush/add to his wet food but if he will eat them I really don't care.He is such a P.I.A with food  He loves the treats so hopefully he will like this too.


Scruff is just the same. The only food he will eat without without giving me dirty looks is Felix as good and is looks (kitty junk food) dreamies (kitty junk food), encore (not a complete food) and go cat crunchy and tender (full of additives) and thrive treats.

He is currently having butchers classic for breakfast and dinner which he will eat begrudgingly and thrive biscuits which he adores so much so that I think im going to have to put these into a timed feeder and set it for lunch time as he will scoff the biscuits and not eat his breakfast


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Satori said:


> Pains me to say it because I do dislike this company


Can you say why you dislike it? Would be interested if there's some news about them.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Satori said:


> If we assume the ingredients list is correct, this does appear to be a complete food. It's likely the best dry food on the market. Pains me to say it because I do dislike this company but, in the unlikely event that I ever fed a dry food, I think this would be the one. (I would feed 50/50 salmon and chicken).


I'm interested in your comment about it being the best dry too ......better than Orijen or Applaws ?

Discuss


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I cant find Thrive dry on Zooplus


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Satori, will the PH be wrong on the fish food? I feed dry as a treat, but am always paranoid as I have an entire boy's urinary system to consider.


.

It would be what worries me too. Both flavours have a small amount of dl-methionine (0.2%) so seem to be designed to tip the balance in favour of a slight acidity.

The good news is that the carbohydrate content of the chicken flavour is very low (lower than many wet foods) so there's little danger of over-production of oxalic acid. This stuff is 90% meat.

The fish flavour has the 20%+ carb level you find in many dry foods and the only reason I like it is the omega 6/3 ratio which is about 3/1 in favour of omega 3; this would help balance out the chicken.

All that said. Perhaps what I would really do, if I had to feed dry would be to feed the chicken flavour only and force a pilchard down them once a week.

Just have to say again, I don't feed any of the stuff. It just strikes me as an intelligently formulated food, for a dry option.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

CoCoTrio said:


> Can you say why you dislike it? Would be interested if there's some news about them.


No news; just that they market a wet food that they claim is complete and I simply don't believe it. I DO believe their ingredients list but I DON'T believe that can make up a complete diet.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Cats cats cats said:


> I'm interested in your comment about it being the best dry too ......better than Orijen or Applaws ?
> 
> Discuss


I my view, yes - by far. If I were feeding a dry food with urine acidifiers in (as all these do) my absolute obsession would be with carbohydrate level. This is approximately 15% for Applaws chicken, 22% for Orijen, 7% for thrive Chicken.

After that I wouldn't look much further but then add in that Thrive is 90% chicken and that the carb content is potato (therefore not linked to post-prandial increase in plasma glucose concentration) and it has some added salmon oil and I would be sold.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Cats cats cats said:


> I cant find Thrive dry on Zooplus


No. You can order direct or from pets corner.


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Cats cats cats said:


> I cant find Thrive dry on Zooplus


I bought it from amazon. It's a bit cheaper than thrive website x


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

hmm so is this Thrive Chicken grain free? or is that a stupid question 

Just that I'm away for four days later in year and will need to leave some dry down even though I have a cat feeder coming in once a day. 

Was going to leave RC Gastro dry down but wondering if this would work instead?


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Jannor said:


> hmm so is this Thrive Chicken grain free? or is that a stupid question
> 
> Just that I'm away for four days later in year and will need to leave some dry down even though I have a cat feeder coming in once a day.
> 
> Was going to leave RC Gastro dry down but wondering if this would work instead?


It says on the tub grain free. What do you think Satori? X


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

thanks  I'll give it a try now just in case - mustn't leave the catsitter with dire rear trays!

The rest will have it if it doesn't suit Ben - not much gets wasted with 4 cats.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Satori said:


> > I bought a tub for the same reason and I had this image of mini thrive treats. Sadly it just looks like normal dry kibble
> 
> 
> I have never heard of Thrive dry kibble Satori, where did you buy it?
> ...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

chillminx said:


> Satori said:
> 
> 
> > I have never heard of Thrive dry kibble Satori, where did you buy it?
> ...


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

ScruffyCat said:


> It says on the tub grain free. What do you think Satori? X


I agree with you.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Satori said:
> 
> 
> > I have never heard of Thrive dry kibble Satori, where did you buy it?
> ...


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

buffie said:


> chillminx said:
> 
> 
> > Available on Amazon and a few other places,also [email protected] (on line) I have some on order will let you all know what Mr fussy knickers thinks of it
> ...


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Satori said:


> buffie said:
> 
> 
> > Worth noting that the ingredients on that [email protected] site appear to be for a different product. The tub in my fridge corresponds to the ingredients lists here:
> ...


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

buffie said:


> chillminx said:
> 
> 
> > Available on Amazon and a few other places,also [email protected] (on line) I have some on order will let you all know what Mr fussy knickers thinks of it
> ...


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Satori said:
> 
> 
> > I have never heard of Thrive dry kibble Satori, where did you buy it?
> ...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ScruffyCat said:


> buffie said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know how you get on, scruff is a fussy little chap and he has taken to these. I have just given him a hand full now and he has inhaled them.
> ...


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Satori said:


> buffie said:
> 
> 
> > Worth noting that the ingredients on that [email protected] site appear to be for a different product. The tub in my fridge corresponds to the ingredients lists here:
> ...


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Here is a pic of the ingredients. Picture is a bit fuzzy tho.










Excuse the mess on the work top!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I've just ordered another tub from Thrive directly as it does seem that there are 2 different products with a similar name but different ingredients but both appear to be made by the same company


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Cats cats cats said:


> Satori said:
> 
> 
> > those ingredients are nothing like what's listed on their website
> ...


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

The post above was intended for cats cats cats..
the quotes have gone up the spout on this thread..... 

Could be my iPad....?


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

buffie said:


> I've just ordered another tub from Thrive directly as it does seem that there are 2 different products with a similar name but different ingredients but both appear to be made by the same company


It states on the website that thrive have changed the recipe on the chicken flavour. Could it be that they have updated their website but there are still tubs of the old recipe in circulation?


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's the current chicken product


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ScruffyCat said:


> It states on the website that thrive have changed the recipe on the chicken flavour. Could it be that they have updated their website but there are still tubs of the old recipe in circulation?


Looks likely as the one I ordered from amazon has a different label on the front Will let you know when they arrive.
Why does nothing go to plan


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

buffie said:


> Looks likely as the one I ordered from amazon has a different label on the front Will let you know when they arrive.
> Why does nothing go to plan


Oh no! Post up the link that you ordered. Is it from a 3rd party seller? I only order direct from amazon as third party amazon market place can be a bit dodgy


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ScruffyCat said:


> Oh no! Post up the link that you ordered. Is it from a 3rd party seller? I only order direct from amazon as third party amazon market place can be a bit dodgy


Thrive PremiumPlus 90% Chicken Dry Cat Food (Pack of 2): Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Should add delivery 3-5 days not weeks that was a typo .


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

buffie said:


> I crush "dreamies" between 2 spoons at the moment for him so hopefully,although probably messy ,it might work
> Where there's a will there's a way


Put some in a freezer weight zip lock baggie. Then use a rolling pin, the bottom of a bottle of wine, a heavy coffee mug, or a sturdy drinking glass and just kind of pound the kibbles into submission. This way the bag doesn't rip, causing all sorts of mess and you have a "stash" on hand, so you don't have to freshly grind them for each meal.


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

buffie said:


> Thrive PremiumPlus 90% Chicken Dry Cat Food (Pack of 2): Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
> 
> Should add delivery 3-5 days not weeks that was a typo .


The packet does look different doesn't it. It should be ok, amazon direct are usually very good. They are also very good at returns if you are not happy.


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

dagny0823 said:


> Put some in a freezer weight zip lock baggie. Then use a rolling pin, the bottom of a bottle of wine, a heavy coffee mug, or a sturdy drinking glass and just kind of pound the kibbles into submission. This way the bag doesn't rip, causing all sorts of mess and you have a "stash" on hand, so you don't have to freshly grind them for each meal.


That's a good idea. I like the idea of the pepper mill also:thumbup1:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

ScruffyCat said:


> That's a good idea. I like the idea of the pepper mill also:thumbup1:


that is a cool idea, to just grind up the treats/kibble fresh across the food just like fresh ground pepper.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Right guys update on the Thrive food from Amazon and direct from Thrive .
They are the same recipe and packaging,the pic on Amazon must be an old one. The down side is I have 3 tubs of what reads to be a decent(if there is such a thing) dry food and a fussy bl**dy cat that seems to think I'm trying to poison him.Maybe in time he will try it but so far he is having none of it.That kind of b*ggers my plan to use it ,crushed,on his wet food to encourage him


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Satori said:


> I my view, yes - by far. If I were feeding a dry food with urine acidifiers in (as all these do) my absolute obsession would be with carbohydrate level. This is approximately 15% for Applaws chicken, 22% for Orijen, 7% for thrive Chicken.
> 
> After that I wouldn't look much further but then add in that Thrive is 90% chicken and that the carb content is potato (therefore not linked to post-prandial increase in plasma glucose concentration) and it has some added salmon oil and I would be sold.


And what do you think about ZiwiPeak Daily cuisine dry? Is it good? It looks more like dried meat than normal kibble, My Potter had once lamb flavour, he liked it. It's expensive as hell, but what about quality and ingredients? Is it worth its price?


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

slartibartfast said:


> And what do you think about ZiwiPeak Daily cuisine dry? Is it good? It looks more like dried meat than normal kibble, My Potter had once lamb flavour, he liked it. It's expensive as hell, but what about quality and ingredients? Is it worth its price?


I really like this company. They provide so much information about their product. I have fed their wet foods (I have a pet's corner nearby) and also used their treats. It seems very high quality stuff. The dry is well formulated and carb levels are in the 11 to 12 % range. I would feed it in preference to applaws or orijen. I haven't actually seen an open box but with moisture levels at 13 - 15 % I am not surprised it looks a bit different to most kibble.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Satori said:


> I really like this company. They provide so much information about their product. I have fed their wet foods (I have a pet's corner nearby) and also used their treats. It seems very high quality stuff. The dry is well formulated and carb levels are in the 11 to 12 % range. I would feed it in preference to applaws or orijen. I haven't actually seen an open box but with moisture levels at 13 - 15 % I am not surprised it looks a bit different to most kibble.


It really looks different. Like small pieces of dried meat, soft to the touch.


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

buffie said:


> Right guys update on the Thrive food from Amazon and direct from Thrive .
> They are the same recipe and packaging,the pic on Amazon must be an old one. The down side is I have 3 tubs of what reads to be a decent(if there is such a thing) dry food and a fussy bl**dy cat that seems to think I'm trying to poison him.Maybe in time he will try it but so far he is having none of it.That kind of b*ggers my plan to use it ,crushed,on his wet food to encourage him


That is such a shame as it's gone down so well in our house. That was the fish flavour tho, as scruff isn't keen on chicken


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ScruffyCat said:


> That is such a shame as it's gone down so well in our house. That was the fish flavour tho, as scruff isn't keen on chicken


I noticed,after I had sent the order to Thrive that I could have asked for a sample,so think I will email and ask for a salmon sample to see if he takes to that any better.
If he decides it is just not for him then I will find a rescue ,I'm sure,who will be happy to take it off my hands


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

buffie said:


> I noticed,after I had sent the order to Thrive that I could have asked for a sample,so think I will email and ask for a salmon sample to see if he takes to that any better.
> If he decides it is just not for him then I will find a rescue ,I'm sure,who will be happy to take it off my hands


Is it a free sample? I could post some of Scruffs to you if you have to pay


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I ordered one of each flavour direct from Thrive on Sunday and it arrived today.
I only opened the Fish one so far but all the cats went crazy and my old boy Murph (constant struggle to get him to eat) ate a good portion.
Thumbs up here.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ScruffyCat said:


> Is it a free sample? I could post some of Scruffs to you if you have to pay


Thank you ,I cant find the bit that said "ask for a sample" but have emailed them a message to ask for one  If I cant get one from them I may take you up on your offer.
Anyone who would like a sample of the chicken one please just ask,it looks like I could have enough for the whole forum


----------



## VetUK (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi,

If Scruff likes the Thrive biscuits you should try him with these treats, we have had great reviews for them!

Thrive 100% Natural Cat Treats - From £2.93

Amanda


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

slartibartfast said:


> And what do you think about ZiwiPeak Daily cuisine dry? Is it good? It looks more like dried meat than normal kibble, My Potter had once lamb flavour, he liked it. It's expensive as hell, but what about quality and ingredients? Is it worth its price?





Satori said:


> I really like this company. They provide so much information about their product. I have fed their wet foods (I have a pet's corner nearby) and also used their treats. It seems very high quality stuff. The dry is well formulated and carb levels are in the 11 to 12 % range. I would feed it in preference to applaws or orijen. I haven't actually seen an open box but with moisture levels at 13 - 15 % I am not surprised it looks a bit different to most kibble.


That's because ZiwiPeak dry food is not a dry food as such, it's air dried raw 
"
"ZiwiPeak Daily-Cat is a premium pet food made from 100% natural, fresh, raw meat"- that's from their website


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

VetUK said:


> Hi,
> 
> If Scruff likes the Thrive biscuits you should try him with these treats, we have had great reviews for them!
> 
> ...


I think most forum members have tried the Thrive treats and the cats love them .
The Thrive dried food would appear to be one of the best around (if a dry food has to be fed)as it is grain free,thats why we have been trying it out,sadly it seems to be having a mixed response.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Joy84 said:


> That's because ZiwiPeak dry food is not a dry food as such, it's air dried raw
> "
> "ZiwiPeak Daily-Cat is a premium pet food made from 100% natural, fresh, raw meat"- that's from their website


Not that my cats are really fussy (more like small piggies really, although there are days when they decide whatever they've been gorging on is now poison ), but they absolutely adore any kind of freeze dried raw food. I've never tried the ZiwiPeak, but I've gotten them Stella and Chewy's and Primal. They will rip the bags open if given a chance at them and will gobble them dry or rehydrated. The food is expensive, but because it's all meat with no fillers and the water is removed, it's lightweight and a portion of it dry equals roughly 2-3 portions when rehydrated, so keep that in mind. So, FWIW this might be tempting to your finicky angels and also give them the illusion of dry food without the issues.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I bought the Ziwi peak dehydrated food once a few years ago and it was universally rejected!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I bought ZP wet venison at the supreme. I was given some of the air dried venison some of which was out of date quite quiclkly The cats loved it but I found it gave them all dire rear even if they only had a few morsels of it so it was thrown away. There was one bag that had a few months shelf life on it so I gave that to a rescue


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> I bought the Ziwi peak dehydrated food once a few years ago and it was universally rejected!


Ah cats! Or maybe the Ziwipeak is just nasty. I just know mine treat the other two brands I mentioned like it's been rolled in catnip and dipped in crack. And it does smell meaty/fishy/etc-ery.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Potter had ZiwiPeak lamb and he really liked it. No diarrhea or any other problems.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm definitely keen on trying the Ziwipeak. Maybe they will have some at the cat show that I'm going to in feb. Otherwise I have a pets corner about 15 minutes drive from me so I could pop over there.

Does anyone know how much it normally costs per tin? I'm guessing it's quite pricey.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Just found it

Cat Shop - Pets Corner | Pets Corner

Eek, similar to Lily's Kitchen per 100g then 

Guess it could be an occassional treat. Just a bit nervous after hearing people mention diareaoh. We have been clear of that for so long it would be a shame to have a set back.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Cazzer said:


> I bought ZP wet venison at the supreme. I was given some of the air dried venison some of which was out of date quite quiclkly The cats loved it but I found it gave them all dire rear even if they only had a few morsels of it so it was thrown away. There was one bag that had a few months shelf life on it so I gave that to a rescue


Yes, at the supreme if you bought 3 tins you got a bag of dry free, but the date on mine and Alixtaylor's was Nov 2013 so not very long 
Phoebe liked both wet and dry a lot :thumbup:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I emailed Thrive for a sample , it arrived today and they sent 150g of each flavour :thumbsup:

The verdict ? They all love it .......even FUZZ !!! Yes, even fuzz !!!   

I'm going to give it a few more days in case their interest was sparked by the fact that the sample tubes look like a tube of treats :lol: but if they continue to eat it, I will definitely be buying more 

VERY pleased


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Cats cats cats said:


> I emailed Thrive for a sample , it arrived today and they sent 150g of each flavour :thumbsup:
> 
> The verdict ? They all love it .......even FUZZ !!! Yes, even fuzz !!!
> 
> ...


i was pleased too! scruff is still enjoying his. i will leave half the recommended serving for him to nibble on whilst we are at work and have been coming home to a clear bowl every evening!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I so hope they keep eating it  Baby Blue is such a piggy , he came zooming over as fast as he could at the sound of a rattling tube :lol: so maybe he never realised they weren't treats :thumbsup:


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Our free samples arrived today and Dylan loved both flavours, even the fish one. He doesn't normally go near anything fishy. He only had one or two pieces of each as I only give dry as treats but so far so good. 

Where do they sell this? Has anyone found it anywhere? They have the Thrive dry dog food in waitrose but not the cat version.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

i bought mine from amazon and i believe [email protected] sell it, again online only tho.

I am yet to find it outside of the internet


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Pets corner sells it retail.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I have a Pets Corner nearby 

I've just thought, I'm going to a cat show at the end of the month. I might see if they are selling it cheaply there.


----------

